# 67 Gallon Exo Terra Build



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

Drain - Of course, putting it on the bottom means I had to drill two holes in the Exo Terra stand, but that's what I preferred. I did cut the hose down in length after the viv was put on the stand.





















Silicone - I decided to do the full front and sides in addition to where the background me the sides of the viv. I think this provides a cleaner look then showing everyone the substrate and false bottom. I realy like how this turned out.


----------



## IROCthisZ28 (Sep 2, 2013)

so far so good =)


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

Background - After some discussion with Mike Rizzo of Glass Box Tropicals, I decided to take on his suggestion. I used two huge cork flats embedded into some black foam.










I then painted TB3 onto the foam and then pressed in organic peat moss. Much better than mixing the peat moss into the glue. It fully cures in 24 hours and is very durable. I have used this method for our Crested Geck viv. They have claws and climb all over the thing. No issues. Below is a picture of the viv with the finished background and the drain.


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

Substrate - I used Growstones (very light) and then laid fiberglass window screening on top of it (no pictures available). I like Growstones as they provide a good false bottom and are quicker than messing with eggcrate.

Here it is with ABG laid on top the the window screening. I have about 2.5" of Growstones and 2.5" of ABG.










Then a thin layer of New Zealand Sphagnum Moss.










Then some Live Oak leaves and Dwarf Magnolia leaves.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice start. Always a fan of the cork mosaic backgrounds. Don't understand why more folks don't go that route


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

I added some cork rounds. I filled the cork rounds with black foam, but I left about 4-6" on each end so that if the frogs wanted to seek shelter, they could. You cannot see the foam in the cork rounds, it's just too dark in there with the black foam. The only reason I filled the rounds at all, was to not give the frogs too much area to explore that is out of eyesight.

You can also see how the back silicone is blocking out the view of the false bottom on both the front, sides and where the background meets the sides of the viv.


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

Some of you may be thinking - "Hey dummy, how are you going to be able to tell your water level in the false bottom if there is black silicone all the way around it?"

Good question. I cut out a strip about the width of a razor bade on the side of the viv that was nearest to the wall (the left side).


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

Glass top and lighting - Here is where there was some work. For the lighting and the top, I found the suggestions of Todd Goode at Light Your Reptiles to be the most helpful. I decided on three Jungle Dawns and one ReptiSun 5.0 (UVB) for the bulbs. I also put a moon light on, using a separate timer. The moon light comes on right before the main lights go out (about 9pm) and then stays on till about midnight. I aimed the moon light toward the reflector that is above the UV bulb to give a more even cast of "moonlight". I did cut out the reflectors above the Jungle Dawns in order to help disperse heat.

I ripped out the screens from the original plastic frame top. That was tougher than expected. I then used Pumilo's (Doug) instructions on screen construction. I used stainless steel mesh for durability and because it also resists UV damage (see Sports_Doc's post on what can go wrong if you use UV and don't have the proper screen). 










In the picture above, you will see a 1.5" width of screen for venting and then another section of screening positioned where the UV bulb is, as UV will not pass through most glass.

I used frosted glass on Todd's suggestion. His tests showed the light loss through frosted glass is minimal. I can tell you that frosted glass not only looks nicer, but it's much easier on the eyes when viewing the viv at a level viewing angle. I expect the frogs will appreciate it the softer light as well.


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

Moss pack from Manuran (Chuck) will be hopefully arriving this week. Most plants will be purchased at NABRC Tinley this weekend from Glass Box Tropicals. I will be ordering Bromeliads from Michael's Bromeliads tomorrow.


----------



## IROCthisZ28 (Sep 2, 2013)

Are the plants you plan on using all to be planted on the ground, or are you going to use some to scale the background?


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

IROCthisZ28 said:


> Are the plants you plan on using all to be planted on the ground, or are you going to use some to scale the background?


No plans yet. I welcome plant suggestions from any and all!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Humata parvula, Microsorum linguiforme, Marcgravia sp, Microgramma sp, would all crawl through the foreground, up the cork tubes and right up the background! Those are all ferns, you could add some great bromeliads on the tubes and background and have a really nice looking tank


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

frogparty said:


> Humata parvula, Microsorum linguiforme, Marcgravia sp, Microgramma sp, would all crawl through the foreground, up the cork tubes and right up the background! Those are all ferns, you could add some great bromeliads on the tubes and background and have a really nice looking tank


 Those all look like good suggestions!

Anyone else care to make some plant suggestions based on experience?


----------



## r.avalos (Apr 10, 2013)

Are you going to keep the cork rounds hollow?


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

frogparty said:


> Nice start. Always a fan of the cork mosaic backgrounds. Don't understand why more folks don't go that route


I actually love cork look too... its like the side of a big fallen log is the backdrop or something.

This is a beautiful tank.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Very nice. Love the look so far.


----------



## BrokenArrow13 (Aug 31, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing it planted, maybe I missed it, but what do you plan on living in there?


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

r.avalos said:


> Are you going to keep the cork rounds hollow?


 I have them filled in the center to about 4" on each end with black foam. What's your opinion?



BrokenArrow13 said:


> Looking forward to seeing it planted, maybe I missed it, but what do you plan on living in there?


 PDF's. They have been in quarantine. To be honest, I have been purposely vague. I will share when the I have them in there - with pictures. I hope I don't disappoint.


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

*Before:*










*After:*


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks stellar!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Great viv! Very natural, I like it!


----------



## Rhac (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow beautiful man. What are you putting in there?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I see some of Manurans mosses in there.....excellent choice


----------



## Soldier17 (Mar 26, 2012)

The viv looks great! Any plans as to what frogs are going in there?


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate the complements. I also welcome constructive criticism if anyone has some. 

Those are definitely mosses from Manuran. Very happy with that purchase. I wish I knew what the mosses he sent me are! All I know is they are mosses #1 thru #5.

I have been holding off on responding about what kind of frogs are going in, because I wanted to answer with photos. Unfortunately, the wonderful group of 6 D. auratus 'El Cope' I got from my friend Jon Houser (Rusty_Shackleford) have been just too shy. Even though the cork rounds have been filled most of the way with black expanding foam, there are just so many hiding places for the frogs. This setup takes up a good amount of vertical space and really takes advantage of the height of the viv. I rarely can find more than a frog or two. 

I keep telling myself - patience.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I do not have auratus, but I'm sure over time they will become bolder. I think your viv is perfect for them. Proper choice of frogs, IMO.


----------



## kruter (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice start Eric!


----------



## spawn (Jan 2, 2007)

I like your journal, well-documented. I don't know too much about auratus. 

One thing I like is you made good use of the volume of the tank. Too many times I see beautiful, broad-sized tanks that have gorgeous backgrounds with 80 bromeliads and vines climbing atop one another, but there's no depth. You have 1 to 2 feet of clearance and people just spatter plants and wood across the back 3" and that's that, and the rest of the space in front by the doors would be wasted, so good on you for that. 

One thing I do not like is the artistic imbalance of the left and right wall, maybe the nearest corners. It seems like maybe there could be at least a vine crawling up the corners to balance it out, but that also goes along with it being a "pile of wood" and looking more natural. Given the nature you've described of them hiding, they'll likely avoid the bare glass until you put maybe a plant or two crawling up the sides or corners at least. Obviously you want to keep them cozy but also make good use of the three walls for viewing pleasure, so a cork board or foam background on those walls is out of the question.

I was excited to see the drain pipe, but it doesn't actually look that wet! Is there going to be a misting system or a water bowl or some more water going in there, or did I miss that in the earlier posts?


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

spawn said:


> One thing I like is you made good use of the volume of the tank. Too many times I see beautiful, broad-sized tanks that have gorgeous backgrounds with 80 bromeliads and vines climbing atop one another, but there's no depth. You have 1 to 2 feet of clearance and people just spatter plants and wood across the back 3" and that's that, and the rest of the space in front by the doors would be wasted, so good on you for that.


 Thank you.



spawn said:


> One thing I do not like is the artistic imbalance of the left and right wall, maybe the nearest corners. It seems like maybe there could be at least a vine crawling up the corners to balance it out, but that also goes along with it being a "pile of wood" and looking more natural. Given the nature you've described of them hiding, they'll likely avoid the bare glass until you put maybe a plant or two crawling up the sides or corners at least. Obviously you want to keep them cozy but also make good use of the three walls for viewing pleasure, so a cork board or foam background on those walls is out of the question.


 I think you suggestion is a good one. I do have a few vines on the back, including the corners and a few higher up on the back wall. It's going to take some growing time, but here are the vines:
Begona glabra: left-rear corner
Ficus 'Oak Leaf': over left rear log
Ficus sp. 'Panama': several small cutting on right side of background rooted in a bit of sphagnum
Pellionia repens: draped over right-rear log

Other plants:
Ludisia negra: foreground
Epidendrum schlechterianum: mounted on right-upper rear portion of background
Drymonia chiribogana: Right side
Neoregelia '********'
Neoregelia 'Caviar'
Mosses: 5 kinds purached from member Manuran

*I was wondering, how do you think a large plant like Alocasia Polly would look in the left-rear corner?*



spawn said:


> I was excited to see the drain pipe, but it doesn't actually look that wet! Is there going to be a misting system or a water bowl or some more water going in there, or did I miss that in the earlier posts?


 Sorry, no water feature or pond. I hand mist once a day and the glass on the sides is always dripping with moisture. I don't think I will need to drain the viv much, but when I do, it will as easy as turning the valve on.

Please keep the suggestions coming! (the next viv project has already been started and it's definitely going to look different than this one)


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

The El Cope's froglets are slowly getting more bold.


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

Four months later, to the day...










The color looks different in pictures but it's much the same in actuality. The angle is a bit different in the shots as well.

It's hard to see in the small pictures but in the big pictures side by side you can see the moss has really done well. I did have to give one type of moss a haircut. Thanks to Manuran (Chuck)

Begona glabra: left-rear corner - Has really taken off. What you can't see is the other branches its has sent off.
Ficus 'Oak Leaf': over left rear log - Also doing well
Ficus sp. 'Panama': Several small cutting on right side of background rooted in a bit of sphagnum - split it several cutting and replanted. Can be seen doing well on the right side of the background. Leaving it alone now so it can really do it's thing.
Pellionia repens: draped over right-rear log - It's hard to tell from the picture, but this thing is a monster. Growing well!
Ludisia negra: Nice flowers from this Jewel Orchid at the top.
Epidendrum schlechterianum: mounted on left-upper portion of background - Has struggled a bit. 
Drymonia chiribogana: Right side - Had to chop this in half. It was growing close to the top and was leaning. Mike Rizzo advised me to do so, in order for the planted section to branch out. The top half I cut off is replanted in the viv. It will be going into a new viv.
Neoregelia '********' - I love this brom. Doing fine.
Neoregelia 'Caviar' - Has a pup starting to come off it.
Mosses: 5 kinds purchased from member Manuran - Chuck advised two mosses should be pplanted on the ground. Those two never did well for me. The other three have all done well. Now I have a moss that appeared on some of the cork that I really like. It the lowest growing moss I have.

I have a newer "vine" in the right rear corner. So far it's not doing much.

Glass Box Tropicals deserves most of the credit on this build. Also in the credit is LightYourReptiles.com, Josh's Frogs and Manuaran (Chuck).

There is a rumor there are some El Cope's in the viv. If they don't start showing themselves more by later in the year, then they are going to be sold. It's really too bad, because they look fantastic when I do see them.


----------



## Dlanigan (Nov 13, 2013)

Wow that looks amazing! That growth is great! Thanks for the low down of plant info that really helps plant newbies like me. Take care.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Lookin good man. Keep at it.


----------



## HoneyBird (Feb 10, 2014)

Just beautiful! I think this is a really stunning and different looking setup that really takes advantage of the horizontal nature of the tank, the moss growing across the corkbark is wonderful! You've made me reconsider cork bark as a background, most images i've seen of it being use on a background make it look so flat and empty, but you've managed to really create a lot of beautiful depth! Well done!


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

Progression pictures and a video...

*October 2013*









*February 2014*









*August 2014*









I did cut back some of the glabra on the left, shortly after the above picture was taken and cleaned up that right-rear corner a bit. Maybe in a few more months I will post another update. I was getting pretty frustrated that I wasn't seeing much of the frogs, but that changed! In May, I started seeing more and more of them. Now it's not unusual see see a few out at a time and even more when the tank is misted or fed. I believe the change was because they are getting to the onset of sexual maturity.


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

*Here are the frogs feeding:* Dendrobates auratus 'El Cope' - YouTube


----------



## moore40 (Jan 29, 2008)

Pretty outstanding. Nice growth and still a great layout. I always do like me some feeding videos. Lol.


----------



## Charlie Q (Jul 13, 2013)

Ok, in the August 2014 picture, you have a plant on the right side of the tank. It is in the other pictures as well, but in August, it is climbing up the background. The center of the leaves is light green, but it gets almost purpley blackish green along the edges. kind of has a pinkish stem, climbs all over everything.

I have some, but I forget the name of it. Would love to know what it is called.

I notice you have another plant that has almost white on the center of the leaf, that is not the one i'm talking about. I'm interested in the name of the one trying to climb up the right side of the background.

Thanks!


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

Charlie Q said:


> Ok, in the August 2014 picture, you have a plant on the right side of the tank. It is in the other pictures as well, but in August, it is climbing up the background. The center of the leaves is light green, but it gets almost purpley blackish green along the edges. kind of has a pinkish stem, climbs all over everything.
> 
> I have some, but I forget the name of it. Would love to know what it is called.
> 
> ...


Hi Charlie. If you and I are looking at the same plant, I know it to be Pellionia daveauana.


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

Charlie Q said:


> Ok, in the August 2014 picture, you have a plant on the right side of the tank. It is in the other pictures as well, but in August, it is climbing up the background. The center of the leaves is light green, but it gets almost purpley blackish green along the edges. kind of has a pinkish stem, climbs all over everything.
> 
> I have some, but I forget the name of it. Would love to know what it is called.





Celtic Aaron said:


> Hi Charlie. If you and I are looking at the same plant, I know it to be Pellionia daveauana.


 Close, it's Pellionia repens. It's a fantastic plant. The leaves vary is color and size so greatly, even coming off the same plant! Easy to grow. Grows fast, but not too fast.



Charlie Q said:


> I notice you have another plant that has almost white on the center of the leaf, that is not the one i'm talking about. I'm interested in the name of the one trying to climb up the right side of the background.


 I got that as a cutting. It's not a climber but in that picture you are seeing a runner that is shooting into the sky. Since that picture was shot, I cut down that runner and planted it right there. Looks better that way. It would be nice of someone told US what it is.


----------



## ChrisAZ (Sep 6, 2012)

Awesome vivarium and thanks for posting the progression of the plant growth! Which jungle dawn lights are you using?


----------



## Kas (Oct 6, 2013)

Drop.......dead......GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!! Really a beautiful tank...lucky frogs!


----------



## Charlie Q (Jul 13, 2013)

pellonia repens. awesome, thanks!


----------

